# Valet Magic Vs DW first - Fiat 500 Tributo Ferrari



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just a few pics of the coolest small car around :argie::argie::argie:

188hp and just over a ton makes this an official red rocket :thumb:

More pics to follow.


















































Robbie


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what a beast, i love it!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Quirky but cool.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very smart mate


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

How cool is that! Love it... absolutely love it


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

closest thing to a pocket rocket these days
looks good


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Red rocket indeed with that power to weight ratio and with a push button and flappy paddle auto! :doublesho

Looking forward to this Robbie! :thumb: but don't skimp on the photos! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

and a bl**dy fortune....nice looking though


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool but poor efforst at blanking off gearstick hole....CF and 4 buttons in it. Could have redone the console!


----------



## iano C (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks very nice and lots of fun.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> and a bl**dy fortune....nice looking though


£29,600!!!!!!!! :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Alan W said:


> £29,600!!!!!!!! :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


yeah for something the size of a shoe....:lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

that would be, er, nippy! and maybe a bit hard to drive, torque steer and skittish? looks great though and more of sneak in the new unit i see Robbie!


----------



## Lukas172 (Nov 29, 2009)

Seen one of these in the flesh before, not sure if it's the only one but it was at the Lyndhurst Ferrari Garage in Hants about a year ago, assuming it's from there?

Quite nice in the flesh I must admit, even for the right side of £30k.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ryand said:


> that would be, er, nippy! and maybe a bit hard to drive, torque steer and skittish? looks great though and more of sneak in the new unit i see Robbie!


I will post some pics when its fully done mate should be a few days. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a cracking 500


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's funky, helluva lot of dosh though!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Alan W said:


> £29,600!!!!!!!! :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


If you drive a 599 each day, its the nearest way to letting the wife have one without costing a fortune or being to powerful for...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Would look I'm sure very nice if you learnt how to take BETTER pictures :lol:

All this money you're spending on the unit Robbie, maybe a new camera can sneak in there as well ....


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome car !


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice car, definitley a desirable future classic there.
Makes the wifes 1.2 lounge seem a little bland, that said, b***er paying nearly £30k.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw one of these in lyndhurst, lovely!


----------



## Sony (Oct 31, 2010)

All a lot of fuss over a Ferrari badge methinks. A MINI cooper JCW has 211bhp, that's 23 bhp more in a similar weight car- a real pocket rocket!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

What a great little car! 

I am looking forward to seeing more photos :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I've spun around in the normal 500 Arbath - great bit of kit but never seen this one...

bloody hell is all I can say - sticks to the road like brown stuff to a blanket

:O)


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

what a awesome looking car love the wheels and interior


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

That is tidy


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I want that car! Very nice


----------



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

This must be the first of the offical uk ones. only a handful being built nice and rare. I looking forward to this i have only just purchased abarth 500ss again for the rareness (could not spell exclusitivity??). Should be good!!!

Justin


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Without a doubt the best Fiat i have seen!!

very cool, the miss's won't stop nagging me now, WHY DID I SHOW HER:wall:

Looks nice an fresh too:buffer::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gingerjust said:


> This must be the first of the offical uk ones. only a handful being built nice and rare. I looking forward to this i have only just purchased abarth 500ss again for the rareness (could not spell exclusitivity??). Should be good!!!
> 
> Justin


This car was the first Tributo Ferrari 500 in the country :thumb:


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

The first one "I see" on the road. 

It looks great but the esseesse is a better buy.:devil:, or even the 500C abarth with the flappy paddles.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

That is mint, love it :thumb: want one, but a little pricey :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

nick3814 said:


> That is mint, love it :thumb: want one, but a little pricey :doublesho


true :thumb:


----------



## gavinwallbank (Mar 12, 2010)

There's one for sale with a high end car dealer in Surrey for £42,950!!!

It's a smart little car and everything but I wouldn't be paying that much for one thats for certain.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Great little car that is:thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I didn't realise they had that kind of power and paddle shift box. Nice.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

It's a collectors item. In 20 years time they'll be worth double what they are now (saying that, so will Mars Bars!).

Awesome car. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Paragon said:


> It's a collectors item. In 20 years time they'll be worth double what they are now (saying that, so will Mars Bars!).
> 
> Awesome car. :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

id rather see new unit pics tbh


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> id rather see new unit pics tbh


Wont be too long mate :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd rather have my normal Abarth 500 than pay £36000 for that! They are a great car though. Saw my first at Bauer Millett a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

If you think that's expensive have you seen the Atomik electric version.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one sexy Fiat 500! Not sure if I would pay that much money for it though. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

the local Abarth dealer boss has just got one, he paid a cool €43000 :doublesho
i still want one though....Wonder how much my VXR is worth :lol:


----------

